# Walkee Paws



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2019)

Does anyone, other than me,  have these for their dogs?   
The latest in dog fashion:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They are great for year round wear.   My Bichon Frise loves his,  and wears them everyday for his walks.

http://www.walkeepaws.com


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2019)

I wish!  Pickles won’t wear anything...can’t even get near him with any clothing.  Plus, even if he was agreeable....I just can’t imagine them on his feet.




PS...they do smell like Fritos


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2019)

Awwww CeeCee ....  I understand.  I know that  dogs in general don't like their paws messed with, including mine, but these leggings slip over the legs so quickly and easily that it doesn't seem to bother him at all.  They are soft  and not binding.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2019)

No, I never saw them, it looks like a really good product.  The only time I thought about little booties for my dog was in winter on days where the temps are very frigid and there's icy snow on the ground.   But the rare times this happens, I just keep my dog in that day.  Around the dog park in winter, you can see lost booties all over the place, with the way my dog runs when loose, he'd never keep them on.  Walkee paws looks like something that _would _work though, thanks for posting.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2019)

These seem to  stay on Seabreeze ...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2019)

Bonnie, I did see these once. My dog would never let me get these on her, but it looks like a great product. She gets mad just putting on her sweater!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> These seem to  stay on Seabreeze ...



No doubt!  If I was going to buy any kind of bootie, it would be this brand for sure!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2019)

These look like they would stay on. The other booties sometimes came off Abbi. She isn't tolerant about having them put on, but there's a lot of salt
put down around my daughter's neighbourhood. I'll tell her about these.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2019)

Our pavements get extremely hot here in the summer and we have to be careful our dogs don't burn their paws.  This looks like a good solution; I don't know if Bonnie would keep them on, though.


----------

